# Guilty pleasures and Christian liberty



## ReformedWretch (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone enjoy something that they believe is in their Christian liberty but at times you wonder if it liberty or you making excuses? If so, anyone want to admit to what that is?

Me....

I enjoy P!nk (the singer) she's crude at times and crass but her messages are fairly decent as she stands against popular culture and proposes using your brain. I just bought her new CD and like it a lot.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2006)

I listen to country music, at least the good stuff. That qualification eliminates 90% of country music made in the past few decades.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 6, 2006)

Cool, but I am waiting on one of those "I like Slayer" confessions I've seen here in the past to make me feel better.


----------



## satz (Apr 6, 2006)

Not quite slayer, but i used to be into Buffy tVS and its spin off Angel. The first 2 or 3 were ok i guess, but the themes became progressively more objectable as the series went on.

Well, it eventually died a natural death, but i wonder what i would do if it hadn't.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Cool, but I am waiting on one of those \"I like Slayer\" confessions I've seen here in the past to make me feel better.



I was never into Slayer and haven't listened to anything of theirs in many years, but I'll confess to still being an something of a headbanger and to occasionally putting on some Sabbath. And Megadeth's latest was a welcome return to form, and hands down their best cover art ever. I really didn't like it the first couple of times I heard it, but it quickly grew on me. Rumor has it that Mustaine has become a believer. At any rate, over the years many of his lyrical themes certainly have become more spiritually minded, and this is especially evident on several tracks on _The System Has Failed_, not to mention the obvious Ten Commandments allusion on the cover. 

[Edited on 4-7-2006 by Pilgrim]

[Edited on 4-7-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

Austin Powers


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 6, 2006)

I enjoy watching most South Park episodes - although I will not watch any of them that include images of Jesus or "God," as the manner in which they are portrayed is insulting even beyond any second commandment issues.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Austin Powers



Wow, I am not taken aback because of it's worldliness but because I've never gotten those movies at all. I watch them and am like ...meh....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I enjoy watching most South Park episodes - although I will not watch any of them that include images of Jesus or "God," as the manner in which they are portrayed is insulting even beyond any second commandment issues.


Those are funny sometimes but I find myself turning it off because it gets so crude.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Avenged Sevenfold. Their image is mostly hype. They are superlative musicians. If they could only get rid of their publicist they could be another DreamTheater.


----------



## Scot (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Cool, but I am waiting on one of those "I like Slayer" confessions I've seen here in the past to make me feel better



I like Slayer. I even met them and got their autographs.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2006)

O felix culpa!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 6, 2006)

The Simpsons...The Tick...Futurama...and Lord help me...Family Guy...


ah, confession is good for the soul....right?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, my name is Susan and I'm a chocoholic.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VanVos (Apr 6, 2006)

Huge Duran Duran fan here....I know I need help I also like playing Halo on the xbox. I was actually thinking about this today as well. But I try not to think about it too much, you can get yourself in to all types of knots Rom 14:22-23.

VanVos


----------



## Scot (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VanVos_
> Huge Duran Duran fan here



If that's not a sin, it should be!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VanVos_
> ...


----------



## VanVos (Apr 6, 2006)

oh come on, who else could have success with such hair cuts. check it out 

http://213.225.89.158/klaus/planetearth81.wmv

http://213.225.89.29/duranduran.no/fomi_promo81.wmv


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Hi, my name is Susan and I'm a chocoholic.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2006)

I like two bon jovi songs:

Dead or Alive
Blaze of Glory

Please don't laugh at me


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 6, 2006)

Laugh? I have three of their CD's and often play "It's my life" loudly in my car.


----------



## Scot (Apr 6, 2006)

I recently purchased satellite radio for in my car. I find myself listening to "Hair Nation" alot which is eighties glam/hair bands.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Laugh? I have three of their CD's and often play "It's my life" loudly in my car.



About 2:30 minutes into Blaze of Glory, after the second verse, he cuts loose on the guitar and it is so awesome. Wow. That's good stuff.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I'm a big fan of Avenged Sevenfold. Their image is mostly hype. They are superlative musicians. If they could only get rid of their publicist they could be another DreamTheater.



I'm going to see them with Coheed and Cambria next Thursday night.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VanVos_
> I also like playing Halo on the xbox.



 

but just for clarification.. NO ditto to the duran duran. 

I can enjoy almost all types of music when in the right mood...from classical to country to headbanger stuff to...well....mostly sermons.

I used to be quite the concert goer in my college days.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

The Daily Show and the Colbert Report are really funny, especially Colbert - he is a riot.


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 6, 2006)

Metallica, along with other rock bands that my roommates don't appreciate (i.e. Def Leppard, Guns n Roses . . . )


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VanVos_
> ...



It's a "reflex" from which all should repent!


----------



## VanVos (Apr 6, 2006)

"Save a prayer" for me would you.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VanVos_
> "Save a prayer" for me would you.



  

Being a child of the 80's, I have to confess to once owning many of their tapes myself. 

[Edited on 4-7-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...



Wow Gabe, A7X, I never would have guessed! I've tried to like Coheed and Cambria but they sound like they are imitating Rush to the point where it irritates me. I don't think I could handle a live concert. I have a friend who is going to see them at the Aragon in Chicago. I don't like crowds that big.

A7X gets my blood moving. I'm glad Matt Shadows stopped screaming so much. For those who haven't heard them, Avenged Sevenfold are a cross between Iron Maiden and Megadeth with a little Guns and Roses thrown in. Amazing musicians for young guys.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 7, 2006)

"Hello, my name is Johnny Cash."

HUGE FAN...since 1967.

Ah, yes, and I've already watch the movie, "Walk the Line" about 20 times.

I sometimes wear black.

My name is not Sue.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 7, 2006)

But do you hate every inch of San Quentin? Have you ever shot a man in Reno just to watch him die?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> But do you hate every inch of San Quentin? Have you ever shot a man in Reno just to watch him die?



 "Far from FOLSOM prison, that's where I want to be!" 

Yeah, Johnny sang at San Quentin too and other prisons too.

....I deny EVER being in Reno...Vegas, yes, but NEVER Reno. '

But "I'm goin' to Jackson, turn a loose of my coat!"

[This could go on for a long time!]


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 7, 2006)

Boy, I'm a fuddy. My main guilty pleasure is the Puritanboard.

But I once was knew all the Jimmy Buffett songs and even performed them for drinks and food in Key West--years and years ago.

There was also Jerry Jeff and the Lost Gonzo Band. I'm a rodee rodee rodeeo cowboy, borderin on insane. Hay go.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 7, 2006)

Dan Brown's theology...


----------



## BronxBriar (Apr 12, 2006)

Black Sabbath....but only the first 6 albums.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BronxBriar_
> Black Sabbath....but only the first 6 albums.



 When Greg Bahnsen was fired from RTS he went immediately to his apartment, put the stereo speakers in the window, and played "Paranoid!"


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey, Ozzie's words represent the cry of the newbie on the Puritan Board:

Can you help me occupy my brain?
Oh yeah

I need someone to show me the things in life that I can't find,
I can't see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind


----------



## caddy (Apr 12, 2006)

On Dave Mustaine:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Mustaine





> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BronxBriar_
> ...



Wow! For some reason I find that to be very cool. 

Greg Bahnsen seems to be highly respected on this board, as I recall. Why would he have been fired from RTS? Is there a thread on that?


----------



## CDM (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> I was never into Slayer and haven't listened to anything of theirs in many years, but I'll confess to still being an something of a headbanger and to occasionally putting on some Sabbath. And Megadeth's latest was a welcome return to form, and hands down their best cover art ever. I really didn't like it the first couple of times I heard it, but it quickly grew on me. Rumor has it that Mustaine has become a believer. At any rate, over the years many of his lyrical themes certainly have become more spiritually minded, and this is especially evident on several tracks on _The System Has Failed_, not to mention the obvious Ten Commandments allusion on the cover.
> 
> ...



I can see how that rumor spread. Check this out: http://www.megadeth.com/index.php?section=biography#

Look at his favorite books: The Art of War-Sun Tzu, Wild At Heart - John Eldridge, Pilgrim's Progress - John Bunyan 



> I also like playing Halo on the xbox.



 I have the Xbox 360 now!  

This may be for another thread but how many believe playing video games is not good for a believer? I believe it it depends on _which_ video games one plays. 

Many who know me know I am a Christian first, Video-gamer second, Husband third, and Father fourth.


----------



## CDM (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BronxBriar_
> ...



What was that about? He was fired from RTS? Why?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> Removed by Moderator



Oh, I don't know...I can see it's...."charm". 

Wouldn't it be funny if we found out Charles Stanley read this blog? 

[Edited on 4-13-2006 by joshua]


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BronxBriar_
> Black Sabbath....but only the first 6 albums.



The first two with Dio are pretty good too.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Hey, Ozzie's words represent the cry of the newbie on the Puritan Board:
> 
> Can you help me occupy my brain?
> ...



Finished with my woman cause she couldn't help me with my mind


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BronxBriar_
> ...


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Fortunately, no, there is not a thread on that. I am hesitant to speak on it because I go to said school. But a few words are in order:
They hired him because they heard great things about his master's thesis. They fired him after he published it. No, that is not exactly the case:
Many were concerned about what theonomy was (fair enough). However, many on the panel discussion admitted to not having read the book in question (thus making an accurate analysis questionable). Unfortunately, Bahnsen was smart. And knew it. And made sure they knew it. Combine someone who is arguably the best "young" theologian with phenomenal rhetorical abilities, and you get trouble. Both sides failed to handle the situation like gentlemen. 

Bahnsen's contract was not renewed. But God meant it for good. Without the 1978 debacle, there would be no Stein debate. Without it presuppositionalism might not have taken the world by storm.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, Jacob. I haven't read any of his works, but I need to. Where should I start?

[Edited on 4-12-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Thanks, Jacob. I haven't read any of his works, but I need to. Where should I start?
> 
> [Edited on 4-12-2006 by Ivan]



_Always Ready_ and _By This Standard_


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Thanks, Jacob. I haven't read any of his works, but I need to. Where should I start?
> 
> [Edited on 4-12-2006 by Ivan]



Make sure you read _A Survey of Christian Epistemology_ by Van Til at some point, as well.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Not to be a snoot, but...why?

When I was in seminary at Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary, my professor, L. Russ Bush, was a fan of Van Til, so I heard quite a bit about him back then and I'm sure I read a book or two of this then too, but I have no recollect of it now. Ravages of time and an old brain!! lol

Ergo, time for Van Til....

Others agree that this would be the Van Til book to read?


----------



## tdowns (Apr 12, 2006)

*Survivor*

American Idol
Violent games on X-Box with rationalizations; like Gun(historical), Halo(Sci-Fi research for my writing), and Squad based Military Games(strategy building).

Although I only play about an hour of X-box a month with my busy schedule, (occasionally I'll get a nice hour a night run in though, usually only lasts a week).


----------



## Ivan (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Oops, almost missed your post, Jacob. Thanks, I'll look into it soon. Maybe ANT will have an auction with these books soon!! lol


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 12, 2006)

With regard to Bahnsen and RTS, I have also heard that a lot of it did not have to do so much with _what_ he was presenting as with _how_ he did so - more on that was explained here.

And while we're on Bahnsen a bit, to tie back in with the subject of this thread, I know there are many on the board who would consider the _theonomic viewpoint_ of myself and others a guilty pleasure in and of itself.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> With regard to Bahnsen and RTS, I have also heard that a lot of it did not have to do so much with _what_ he was presenting as with _how_ he did so - more on that was explained here.
> 
> And while we're on Bahnsen a bit, to tie back in with the subject of this thread, I know there are many on the board who would consider the _theonomic viewpoint_ of myself and others a guilty pleasure in and of itself.



I have another guilty pleasure: I read Gary North. Even worse, I enjoy it. Here is why:
1) He has triumphed in a field where most people fail miserably: writing. He is funny, sharp as a nail (even if he is wrong; most people who don't like North because of Y2K...well, not going there).
2) I have listened to him lecture. I have heard him set up cross-examinations in debate format that would make Bahnsen pale in comparison.
3) He is funny.
4) His books are free.
5) He has lived the logical outcome of a Christian worldview. Believing the Bible to speak authoritatively about everything, he has written on close to everything. 
6) He is an enemy of statism, the god of Civil Religion.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



Pilgrim's Progress is certainly an encouraging sign. As is that he listed his favorite song on TSHF as being "Truth Be Told", the most overtly spiritual song on there (deals with Cain and Abel, and sin generally), except for the instrumental where Psalm 23 is recited.


----------



## Presbyrino (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> The Daily Show and the Colbert Report are really funny, especially Colbert - he is a riot.





My list would be as follows:
*TV*
Simpsons
South Park
Colbert Report
Daily Show
The Shield

*Music*
Disco
70's R&B

[Edited on 4-13-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> {Moderator's Note}
> 
> I think this thread is more fitting in something other than the Pilgrim's Progress forum.
> ...


----------



## SmokingFlax (Apr 14, 2006)

Yup...I still dig those old Black Sabbath tunes too though I haven't listened to them for quite a long time. But just this morning I tuned in to a few cuts from the Killers album (Iron Maiden). I think this wakes me up more than a cup of coffee to be sure -especially if I can really crank it up loud.

For the first few years after being born again I tried really hard to get into contemporary "Christian" music (and I burned all of my old rock tapes as I began my journey into pietism) but it got to the point where I just couldn't stand it any more because the great majority of it is limp wristed and horrendous and I just had to face the truth there. I still can't stand it.

Should I feel bad about this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2006)

Guilty pleasure? Ahem...Barry Manilow.






He writes the songs that make us _all_ cry [sniff]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 27, 2006)

Italian food and a nice glass of wine...

And sausage mcgriddles for b/fast at Mcdonalds.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 28, 2006)

I play way to much playstation.....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 28, 2006)

Sushi. Typically when we go, we eat much more than we need to. Sad to admit, it borders on glutony.






[Edited on 4-28-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 28, 2006)

Having a shot of the Dimple Pinch while listening to the Real Mckenzies out on my deck in the sun.


----------



## satz (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Sushi. Typically when we go, we eat much more than we need to. Sad to admit, it borders on glutony.
> 
> 
> ...





well, except for the bordering on gluttonly part ...


----------



## Swampguy (Apr 28, 2006)

12 yr old (or older) Amercian (none of that socialist Scottish bunk) sour mash whiskey!!


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I'm a big fan of Avenged Sevenfold. Their image is mostly hype. They are superlative musicians. If they could only get rid of their publicist they could be another DreamTheater.



Dream Theater is one of my favorites. Haven't hear of Avenged Sevenfold, though.


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I'm a big fan of Avenged Sevenfold. Their image is mostly hype. They are superlative musicians. If they could only get rid of their publicist they could be another DreamTheater.



Dream Theater is one of my favorites. Haven't hear of Avenged Sevenfold, though.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 9, 2006)

I listen to alot of Christian hardcore, but its not a guilty pleasure at all, just a pleasure. Infact, right now I am listening to The Hammering Process by Living Sacrifice. If any of you like metal at all, you will love this album. Reborn is also another good album by Living Sacrifice.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 24, 2006)

*Guilt pleasures: where do I start?*

BUFFALO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (especially the original Anchor Bar & Grill recipe. If it's not Frank and Theressa's recipe, it's not the real deal.)

House/Trance music
Miika Kuisma
Misja Helsloot
Perry O'Neil
Armin van Buuren
Victor Dinaire
Andy Hunter
...and so on (from XM 82)

and last (but not least) HOCKEY! (My avatar is evidence of this).
BTW, hockey season is right around the corner


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 25, 2006)

The Puritanboard is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm editing this post of mine because I've had second thoughts about some "death metal" groups I mentioned in here. I should have been more considerate to the entire board. I apologize.

Having said that, I would like to add the Goo Goo Dolls and Gamalon (prog-rock/jazz fusion band from Buffalo, NY) to my guilty pleasure list.

[Edited on 8-28-2006 by JasonGoodwin]


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Guilty pleasure? Ahem...Barry Manilow.
> 
> 
> ...



Ban him.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Um, I didn't realize that Barry was a member of the PB.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 25, 2006)

The Spoetzl Brewery is located in Shiner, Texas. About half-way between San Antonio and Houston on the intersectionof US-95 and US 90 ALT, South of IH-10. 
http://www.shiner.com/home.html

I drink stuff they make.
I feel I must do so to support Texas industry. When I do I smoke a tobacco called Mountain Mist in a nice briar pipe. I tell you I am a wild man.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> The Puritanboard is my guilty pleasure.



 I've been watching my average posts/day go up. And I said originally that I would mostly lurk.

Related to this: Wild Boar New podcasts

Other than that
Roller coasters (Carowinds is awesome!)
Square-dancing
Oldies (50's and 60's)
Disco
Columbo movies (own 5 seasons now)
Hitchcock movies (especially NxNW and Vertigo)
And a whole host of other movies
Contract Bridge
Lawyer jokes


----------

